# Kromlech Chaos Shoulder Pads



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Not big news, but it's nice for those people who like more variation in there Chaos armies to know in case it does interest them. Kromlech have released some new Chaos Shoulder Pads - http://kromlech.eu/


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

oooo... Those are nice. Good sculpts.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice renegade or deathgaurd conversion bits.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

They are good looking pads. Pity my CSM army is almost complete.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

hey, not bad...makes me want to actually make that order to kromlech.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Without seeing the other side it is possible I am wrong, however, they seem low-tech enough to work in WoC as well.


----------



## Pawel_Kromlech (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Guys,
Just dropped by to say hello and proudly announce, the Shoulder Pads are finally out!
We are very happy with how they have turned out and sincerely hope you like them too.
















Models sculpted by Filin, painted by Artur.



Dave T Hobbit said:


> Without seeing the other side it is possible I am wrong, however, they seem low-tech enough to work in WoC as well.


They do have tiny holes along the vertical edge, nothing high-techy 

Cheers,

Pawel


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

They look beautiful, shame i dont have the funds to get anyway atm.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

They look really nice. Not that fitting for my deathguard but they are indeed awsome. Might got some later.


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

Horacus said:


> They look really nice. Not that fitting for my deathguard but they are indeed awsome. Might got some later.


Those two with daemonic details could become pockmarked and disgusting with the right paintjob. Heck, before they were painted I was unsure about the center one because it looked like it was covered in Nurgle symbols!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Pawel, you should swing by more often! Those pads look pretty badass. To bad I do not play chaos, still crisp.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Khargoth said:


> Those two with daemonic details could become pockmarked and disgusting with the right paintjob. Heck, before they were painted I was unsure about the center one because it looked like it was covered in Nurgle symbols!


Now that might work.


----------

